# 97 lb 4 oz Red Drum caught at Topsail Island Inlet



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Just got a call from a close friend that runs a bait and tackle shop in Surf City. Some barney came in as soon as he opened this morning wanting to know if he could weigh a "big" red drum that he had caught last nite down at the New Topsail Inlet. Figuring it was in the slot limit, he told the guy no problem at all. 

This guy goes out and gets his buddy and they go to the back of the pickup truck and unload this Huge Red Drum. He had been on bags of ice since 3 am. Once the Steve saw what they had, he like to have chit.He then called the local maring fishery guys that he had a violation. There was recently another case at Hampstead of a man selling reds with no license and had over and under size fish. 

I digress. Once they got the fish in the shop and on the scales he weighed an amazing 97lb 4 oz. The fishery guys show up and this barney starts to run, like a scalded cat, but one of them justs barely grabs him by the leg and starts pulling him down.................. 

Just like I've pulled your leg for the last 2 minutes


----------



## lowpine (May 28, 2002)

bastage!! got me dammit.


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

Not even funny FH  
I was about to say!!... if another record drum comes out of NC waters it ##&@^ sure better be caught off the Outer Banks!!!
Tight lines and popped riggers guys


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Dammit man!


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

talking 'bout fish that dang big is hard on a feller's heart......


----------

